# keep seeing 111 everywhere



## Nelco (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been seeing the numbers 111 for the past few years everywhere
on clocks
sale prices
amount of calls on my phone
ect... anyone elses keep seeing that series of numbers too?


----------



## Nelco (Oct 29, 2011)

keep seeing 333 everywhere too..but mostly 111..just 11:33
wtf?
anyone elses turning into a wingnut


----------



## freeganmachine (Oct 29, 2011)

11/11/11 is coming up man. Thats my birthday too. Gonna get the best wish ever. That or the worlds gonna end. Either way it'll be awesome haha


----------



## Earth (Oct 29, 2011)

That's not all that un-common, I heard something about that late one night while listening to coast to coast am maybe 5 years ago or so...

I don't see numbers, but I do hear Robert Fripp's guitar playing in my head almost all the time.

Funny how that kinda stuff works....
I never had any dreams (at least that I remember having) about my ex until she fled to the pacific north west.
Then, she entered my dreams every night for about 4 solid months, and there was nothing I could do to stop it.
But, one day the dreams stopped, and I thanked God with all my heart.

I used to have 'repeating dreams' and 9x out of 10, they came true.
Dreams like military helicopters crashing, then I'd find out that particular model went down in say Turkey or some place like that...
Last one I remember having was being eaten by a shark while whale watching via kayak.
At least I'd go being a part of the food chain !!

I'm really trying to think if I see anything like numbers or stuff like that..................
Maybe I just don't pay enough attention to those kinds of things.

I just hear things.


----------



## Earth (Oct 29, 2011)

That's right!!

11/11/11

I was thinking about that earlier this year.
Got a feeling the next time I think of this date, it will be sometime next year.

Speaking of which, must email myold friend barefoot debbie birthday greetings before I forget yet again,
and a happy birthday to you too Freeganmachine


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 29, 2011)

Nelco said:


> keep seeing 333 everywhere too..but mostly 111..just 11:33
> wtf?
> anyone elses turning into a wingnut


I keep seeing 6:29 every fuckin where. Doesn't help that that's my birthday, either... I been seein it for like 5 years..


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 29, 2011)

the times 11:11 and 3:33 i've seen at least once every 2 days or so for the last 15 yrs. and ever since i settled back down, my girl has been getting those same numbers since she met me. also, when i was a little kid, my baseball (dating back to tee ball) jersey's have all been #11...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about this but I used to notice the number 23 a lot after some strange era where I was getting into psychic tv, current 93, nurse with wound, coil, on and on that sorta thing and there was this whole thing about the number 23 those cats were on about. So then I'd see it everywhere, beatles yellow submarine cover art, the guy in front of me in line at the store has a jersey with 23 on it, your change back 23 cents, so on. I think when you're subconsciously looking for something, you're bound to find it. I still see 23 everywhere. Also odd you mention this as I was riding my bike through the neighborhood yesterday I saw a large willow tree in the front a house, a man was outside getting the last of his groceries from his rear seat and closing his door, I looked at his home and the address was 1111 lansing. I thought to myself, such a simple address

Not sure what to make of all that but yeah....Get out of my head nelco! 111


----------



## Nelco (Oct 30, 2011)

anyone know whats up with it..?


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Oct 30, 2011)

Engineer Jason Roseville said:


> I don't know a whole lot about this but I used to notice the number 23 a lot after some strange era where I was getting into psychic tv, current 93, nurse with wound, coil, on and on that sorta thing and there was this whole thing about the number 23 those cats were on about. So then I'd see it everywhere, beatles yellow submarine cover art, the guy in front of me in line at the store has a jersey with 23 on it, your change back 23 cents, so on. I think when you're subconsciously looking for something, you're bound to find it. I still see 23 everywhere. Also odd you mention this as I was riding my bike through the neighborhood yesterday I saw a large willow tree in the front a house, a man was outside getting the last of his groceries from his rear seat and closing his door, I looked at his home and the address was 1111 lansing. I thought to myself, such a simple address
> 
> Not sure what to make of all that but yeah....Get out of my head nelco! 111


. Yea i get 23 too. Its a pretty common number to see everywhere from my experience. My two friends used to have numbers that "followed" them. One of them was followed by 9 and the other by 4. Its a common thing to have a specific number you see a lot i believe$


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 30, 2011)

seek and ye shall find.................... but nah fer real your prolly just trippin yerself out...... i went through a phase where i was seeing religious signs in everything...crosses and thinking people were angels or demons....my girlfreind thought i was developing schizophenia......i think it was probably due to waking up DTing every day, trippin on every little thing.......there's some interesting shit on godlikeproductions about the 11/11/11 thing.......but you gotta figure that is a man made number not some mathmatical coincidence................. at least your not seeing 666 everywhere, right


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 30, 2011)

Nelco said:


> anyone know whats up with it..?


"Do you see repeating numbers? The presence of numbers like 111, 222, and 333 indicates that your spirit guides are trying to get your attention. Find out what the numbers mean."

http://www.intuitivejournal.com/do-you-see-repeating-numbers/


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 30, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> "Do you see repeating numbers? The presence of numbers like 111, 222, and 333 indicates that your spirit guides are trying to get your attention. Find out what the numbers mean."
> 
> http://www.intuitivejournal.com/do-you-see-repeating-numbers/


 
Also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apophenia


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 30, 2011)

my birthday was 1/11/11 this year


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 30, 2011)

Engineer Jason Roseville said:


> I don't know a whole lot about this but I used to notice the number 23 a lot after some strange era where I was getting into psychic tv, current 93, nurse with wound, coil, on and on that sorta thing and there was this whole thing about the number 23 those cats were on about. So then I'd see it everywhere, beatles yellow submarine cover art, the guy in front of me in line at the store has a jersey with 23 on it, your change back 23 cents, so on. I think when you're subconsciously looking for something, you're bound to find it. I still see 23 everywhere.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_enigma

Aslo, the number 23 also has mathematical significance being an "Eisenstein Prime".

In mathematics, an Eisenstein prime is an Eisenstein integer that is irreducible (or equivalently prime) in the ring-theoretic sense: its only Eisenstein divisors are the units (±1, ±&#969;, ±&#969;2), a + b&#969; itself and its associates.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup, I'm aware of all of this, I just didn't want to derail the OP's topic of 111 with a big drawn up deal on 23 so I kept it vague.


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 30, 2011)

my girl and i are getting married on 11/11/11 for reasons i mentioned above


----------



## CXR1037 (Oct 31, 2011)

Crazy.
I keep seeing Tex Goth everywhere...especially on THE WORM!


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> my birthday was 1/11/11 this year


happy birthday bastard


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah..
i don't want those bastards contacting me
i've adjusted to my new life and i'm satisfied..don't need them messing my shit up again, unless they're going to take me and my kid to a better place where the grandfather spirit is...otherwise, i'm not answering the phone. The ppl around me probably couldn't handle another round of all that.

so whats up with 23?
rant on


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

found this on one of the links:
but it has become more widely used to describe this tendency without necessarily implying the presence of neurological differences or mental illness.

hahahaha wingnut status


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> seek and ye shall find.................... but nah fer real your prolly just trippin yerself out...... i went through a phase where i was seeing religious signs in everything...crosses and thinking people were angels or demons....my girlfreind thought i was developing schizophenia......i think it was probably due to waking up DTing every day, trippin on every little thing.......there's some interesting shit on godlikeproductions about the 11/11/11 thing.......but you gotta figure that is a man made number not some mathmatical coincidence................. at least your not seeing 666 everywhere, right


yeah
i was thinking that the other day
if i started seeing that everywhere i'd trip and flip into a sanctioned place


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

been reading around on the godproductions forum..some of that stuff reminds me of the golden ratio/metatron stuff

golden ratio http://youtu.be/kkGeOWYOFoA
metatron http://youtu.be/ZOqg5bPZ0HE
just seen this to the side of the last video http://youtu.be/vbACaAg2lpo ...guess i retract my bastard statement
i do not believe in aliens
sorry just don't
i believe in stuff, but not fallen watchers who call themselves aliens


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

bastard? how did you know? if number superstition was mental illness everyone in turkiye and israel would be locked up. i forget what it is but theres a number that indicates istanbul drivers they are avoided because theyre the worst drivers in the world. my gfs tag said KTL13. KATIL means murderer in turkes. so even the istanbul drivers behaved and everyone stayed out of our way. they really like the numbers 3, 7, and 40 there. like how mant days was jonah in the fish and jesus on the cross? how many wishes does a genie give? how many years did the israelites wander and how many days and nights did it rain? ali baba and how many theives? and they are absolutely paranoid about the number 6 you wont find any instrument with six strings. 1 ektar, 2 dutar, 3 setar, 4 chautar, 5 panjitar, skip six then on from seven up to 9. the people i was with would cross the street if they saw a number they didnt like. i heard in china its 4 is unlucky (1&3). so 111 would add to 3 and 3 is considered good.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

looking at this other video
you know, i'd be more open about this stuff but i read this bbok Enoch, from the dead sea scrolls on watchers, thanks to my asshole friend back in 2007 and it's negativity has suficiently fucked up my perspective on all this. i even finally broke down and started trying to read the bible. according to the bible earthly elohi beings are considered to be evil and what they're skilled in, like numerology, a type of divination and dream interpretation and astrology...ect. so for me personaly..i haven't seen an open door that doesn't lead to eternal damnation and i take spiritual stuff a little to serious..so this is just another dead end for me. if you've got some info that's positive, speak it. i used to be realy in touch with all of this..yellow coating on everything, than some asshole handed me that book and it's all been fucked every since. I wouldn't even read books completely before that, esp any books on religion or spiritualism just so my mind would stay free..but i opened that enoch book up on just the right page, to bring complete terror in my life and i probably read 100's of books in a three year span, trying to figure out what the fuck. It wouldn't be so bad, but I get what these religions are trying to say, so I'm not going to pretend like it's just all dumb, because it's not. The only thing I know to do anymore is just ignore it all and do whats for the best and hope for a decent ending in all this..same as everyone else i guess..yeah, don't go reading that watcher book..i crossed it with other books and had some wingnut experiences and i don't want to repeat all that again..it didn't really seem to have any positive out comes other than I'm more a loner than i was before, so I guess my life's more simple, being the positive out come and I'm a wing nut hidden in logical and rational verbs.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> bastard? how did you know? if number superstition was mental illness everyone in turkiye and israel would be locked up. i forget what it is but theres a number that indicates istanbul drivers they are avoided because theyre the worst drivers in the world. my gfs tag said KTL13. KATIL means murderer in turkes. so even the istanbul drivers behaved and everyone stayed out of our way. they really like the numbers 3, 7, and 40 there. like how mant days was jonah in the fish and jesus on the cross? how many wishes does a genie give? how many years did the israelites wander and how many days and nights did it rain? ali baba and how many theives? and they are absolutely paranoid about the number 6 you wont find any instrument with six strings. 1 ektar, 2 dutar, 3 setar, 4 chautar, 5 panjitar, skip six then on from seven up to 9. the people i was with would cross the street if they saw a number they didnt like. i heard in china its 4 is unlucky (1&3). so 111 would add to 3 and 3 is considered good.


yeah
i can't be doin all this crazy number shit
that stuff just makes me bat shit crazy


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah but youre not the only one and theres cultures and cultures of this. and depending on which calendar you use the numbers are always different. but there has to be a reason for this. stone age man had to have an idea of numbers. and for some practical reason they saw some as good and some as bad. like two is company 3 is a crowd. and dicing is very old there are stoneage dice. and its very probable they were used for decision making before gaming.


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

i tried to post this on your profile but its too long they really need PMs back here.

oh ok i wanted to tell you i saw this thing called cropsy about a child murderer in staten island. and the police were talking about a satanic cult called the process church. grimson got his training in yezidism in turkiye. they investigated some old buildings where supposed satanic worship was going on. and they showed a painting grafitti of a pale face with a bulging eye and the other gouged out. alot of the grafitti looked more like arabic and not any writing at all.


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

ok here it is at 1:59 you can see it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6xZoBO8Sr4

and i think you need to forget prophets in their day they were considered insane. jesus said dont be concerned with tomorrow think of today instead, and dont look for signs and wonders in the sky, and dont listen to any prophets even the modern ones because they are full of lies. as far as reading i suggest a red letter text bible read only the book of mark and only whats in red letters and forget the rest. you may also wish to get a copy of the gospel of thomas which is just 101 sayings of jesus. better yet get a paper back of just the book of mark and highlight the red letters text. if you ask any gloom and doomer they will go on about death destruction hatred of muslims homosexuals liberals etc. they will talk about prophecy levitical laws. if you ask them to quote the teachings or words of jesus they cant. if you show clearly jesus was against greed and capital punishment, they will say oh well jesus talked in circles. calling jesus a liar.

"free your mind your ass will follow, the kingdom of heaven is within" - funkadelic


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)

just have a problem with all these books telling me what kind of person i am, but none of them think the same as i do, so there's more rules than personal guidance.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 3, 2011)

set the microwave to 3 minutes..just looked up at the timer to see how my mechanical food was coming along and it said 1:11 left. I could smoke some weed and see what they want, but I'm just gonna be stubborn and ignore them and assume I'm a schitzo wingnut.


----------



## Heron (Jan 17, 2012)

Nelco said:


> anyone know whats up with it..?


 
i get it too. also this. a lot of people say it's guardian angels or some shit but sounds like wishful thinking. an occult group i run with thinks the numbers are related to some organization of interdimensional beings which work for their own odd goals in the world and run around opening magical gates or such shit. (which is really no different from guardian angels except the exact nature of whatever thing is supposedly messaging people and what their goals are.)



> just have a problem with all these books telling me what kind of person i am, but none of them think the same as i do, so there's more rules than personal guidance.


 
yeah, they have even less idea than you do of who and what you are. using such books to give you ideas is good but at best they'll probably just have bits of truth for you, and if you take it all as one thing you'll end up confused and no better off... from my experience.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 17, 2012)

i keep seeing 42 every were


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 8, 2012)

I think as long as no one gets convinced that the numbers are a curse (like Hugo on the series Lost), then you're doing alright haha


----------

